# 7/26 SmackDown Spoilers



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I wonder, they wouldn't acknowledge what happened at Yesterday's Raw Taping, Correct?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> I wonder, they wouldn't acknowledge what happened at Yesterday's Raw Taping, Correct?


I guess. For example there spoiler from RAW that Sandow claimed that Rhodes stole his briefcase. So than that means they tape the scene where Rhodes steal today.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok so this Friday's taping is tonight. Next Friday's taping is tomorrow. So with Christian beating ADR last night but technically not until next Monday and RVD vs. ADR tonight (giggity). Does that mean that tomorrow the WHC title match will be announced for SummerSlam...even though tomorrow's taping airs next Friday?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I wonder if they're gonna do a four-way for the World Title? Del Rio/RVD/Christian/Sheamus?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

The Sandrone said:


> I wonder if they're gonna do a four-way for the World Title? Del Rio/RVD/Christian/Sheamus?


Take Sheamus out and yes. I'm thinking RVD/ADR and Christian. Sheamus vs. Ryback?


EDIT: I'm still hoping something happens tonight and RVD and ADR DON'T face each other. I still think their first time ever meeting should be on ppv.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Orton Came out and did a promo with Sandow.

Sandow Vs. Orton Announced.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

strange they have Randy work this Friday's Smackdown (and likely next week's too) but have him miss RAW this week and next Week

but guess just having recover from his injuries from last week


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

That might be where Cody comes out, steals the briefcase and costs Sandow the match as result.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow vs. Orton... and the man who actually needs the win will end up losing it.


----------



## pinBack (Apr 8, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> That might be where Cody comes out, steals the briefcase and costs Sandow the match as result.


:lol yes i am sure that will happen


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JY57 said:


> strange they have Randy work this Friday's Smackdown (and likely next week's too) but have him miss RAW this week and next Week
> 
> but guess just having recover from his injuries from last week


I think it might be partially due to injury and partially to set it up for him to cash in since you really won't be thinking about him if he's not on Raw. That's their thought anyway.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> That might be where Cody comes out, steals the briefcase and costs Sandow the match as result.


*DING*DING*DING*

WEEEEEEEE HAVE A WINNER!!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

> * Sandow vs. Orton is up first. Cody Rhodes is out at ringside for the match. Orton gets the win after Rhodes runs away with Sandow's briefcase. Sandow is distracted and turns around to a RKO for the win.
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...rs-for-this-week-wwe-smackdown/#ixzz2a10T9Lun


Ughhhh...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, at least they're keeping up some tradition. Can't have that SD MITB holder looking good, now can we?

I suppose in all fairness, they did protect him by having a distraction. He still needs at least one big win though.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> I think it might be partially due to injury and partially to set it up for him to cash in since you really won't be thinking about him if he's not on Raw. That's their thought anyway.


yeah Metzler confirmed earlier (just read the new updates he hasat f4wonline) he missed the two RAWS because he had a concussion and a small neck injury. With him just being cleared today.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cody stealing Sandow's briefcase. Now this is getting interesting.

:cody


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hm, maybe Cody's warming up to his "Protector of the Case" title Mr. Sandow bestowed upon him.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

PTPs wrestling Henry after being portrayed as friends backstage on several occasions while Henry was heel


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It was good while it lasted, Wade Barrett.

:cena3


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't even remember the last time Sandow won a match in a main show.


----------



## BringThePain513 (Apr 18, 2013)

The next SmackDown I am watching is the one Brock Lesnar is going to be on


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Ughhhh...


Turns out I was 100% right. :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Turns out I was 100% right. :lol


Yeah unfortunately lol. Sandow loses so much it's ridiculous. I hate the way WWE books MITB holders, it's so ass-backwards.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Del Rio defeated RVD.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

man the WHC can't seem to main event Smackdown anymore


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Harper & Rowan had a match against Brodus and Tensai


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wyatts match debut right?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

It seems like Ziggler/Kaitlyn vs Big E/AJ for Summerslam.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

ADR beat Sheamus
ADR beat RVD
Christian beat ADR

What in the fuck?

I mean, I am all for it... but RVD can't beat Del Rio?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

YES WE ARE GETTING CHRISTIAN Vs. ADR THEN!!!

Christian gets another win over Swagger!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Christian beat Jack Swagger with the killswitch

yeah he getting his 'one more match' very soon.


GOOD.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Wyatt's had their first match! :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Christian's getting pushed to the moon! He has to be number one contender for the WHC now.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

el dandy said:


> ADR beat Sheamus
> ADR beat RVD
> Christian beat ADR
> 
> ...


Maybe with the heat on ADR, they're thinking of taking the whc off of him. Christian is as good as any a choice, and he deserves a long title reign.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Looks like Christian is getting the title match. SWEEEEET. He'll lose , but eh. It's awesome to see a guy who's been held back for so long finally get a good spot.

Wyatt Family squashing Brodus and Tensai seems completely unremarkable. I'd rather have seen Wyatt beat a solid midcarder but I guess they want his in ring debut to be against Kane, which is not going to leave a good first impression.



> Maybe with the heat on ADR, they're thinking of taking the whc off of him. Christian is as good as any a choice, and he deserves a long title reign.


What heat on him? (And no, that's not a joke about Del Rio's lack of reaction, it's a legitimate question relating to the backstage affairs of WWE)


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopefully they will give an update on the World title match for SummerSlam on tomorrows tapings.

I love Christian/Del Rio because these 2 have some of the best chemistry on the roster together. 

But the Pyro inside me still says they are gonna go ADR/Sheamus just because they can.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The face Christian vs heel Rio feud that should have happened in 2011 for the title may just happen at Summer Slam, and that's just perfect.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

ADR vs. Christian for the World Heavyweight Championship!!! Give 'em 20 minutes wwe...PLEASE:mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

el dandy said:


> Hopefully they will give an update on the World title match for SummerSlam on tomorrows tapings.
> 
> I love Christian/Del Rio because these 2 have some of the best chemistry on the roster together.
> 
> But the Pyro inside me still says they are gonna go ADR/Sheamus just because they can.


Well, the Pyro inside me doesn't think that, ironically enough. WWE would NEVER let Christian beat Del Rio (especially World Heavyweight Champion Del Rio) unless it was going to lead to something. Maybe a 3 way, but I don't see why after Sheamus lost to him, injury or not. Sheamus has been completely floundering lately, it wouldn't surprise me if they just stuck him with Ryback or something.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, the Pyro inside me doesn't think that, ironically enough. WWE would NEVER let Christian beat Del Rio unless it was going to lead to something. Maybe a 3 way, but I don't see why after Sheamus lost to him, injury or not. Sheamus has been completely floundering lately, it wouldn't surprise me if they just stuck him with Ryback or something.


You underestimate the WWE app young lad. ositivity


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What the HELL does the App have to do with anything?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

nvm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What the HELL does the App have to do with anything?


a vote. :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I read that people are angry at him for injuring Orton. Might only be the guys in the locker room, and not the higher ups, but who knows.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> a vote. :lol


If they were going to do a vote, Sheamus and RVD would've both beaten him and they'd vote between the 3. They have no claim to a vote with a loss. Nor do I think they'd leave a PPV title match to the App, stupid as they are sometimes. Not to mention, the App results actually seem to be legitimate these days anyway, and I guarantee Christian would beat Sheamus in a popularity contest.



> I read that people are angry at him for injuring Orton. Might only be the guys in the locker room, and not the higher ups, but who knows.


But Orton's NOT injured, he confirmed it himself. They're just using that as an angle so that nobody expects him to cash in at SummerSlam once Bryan wins the title.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Looks like Christian is getting the title match. SWEEEEET. He'll lose , but eh. It's awesome to see a guy who's been held back for so long finally get a good spot.
> 
> Wyatt Family squashing Brodus and Tensai seems completely unremarkable. I'd rather have seen Wyatt beat a solid midcarder but I guess they want his in ring debut to be against Kane, which is not going to leave a good first impression.
> 
> ...


He injured Orton with his kicks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Except, as I said, he didn't, that's an angle.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Except, as I said, he didn't, that's an angle.


No, he received a concussion. It's just not super serious.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Punk defeated Fandango (shocker there)

Langston vs Ziggler to Main Event


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Loving all the Sandow on this Smackdown. Makes it a must-watch for me this week.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> No, he received a concussion. It's just not super serious.


I believe the guy said himself he's not injured.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Langston vs Ziggler is the Main Event...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

CM12Punk said:


> I believe the guy said himself he's not injured.


So why would they play it up? If they're doing it for an angle, wouldn't they make a big deal out of it and say it is somewhat serious?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

This show kicks ass.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

It seems like a great Smackdown. Can't wait to watch it this week.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

guess Langston/Ziggler didn't happen or it was written in by mistake. Punk vs Fandango supposedly was the main event.

EDIT: It was the Dark Main Event and supposedly was really good.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The show sounds amazing this week. I can't wait to watch it.

Excited to see Ziggler-Langston at Summerslam if it was as good as it sounds.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> Sandow was pissed and still looking for his case outside. In a throwback from a previous Smackdown in Corpus Christi when a certain someone got chokeslamed in the ocean, Cody had the briefcase and threw it into the Bay for a huge pop to end Smackdown!!! The case was shown sinking while Sandow yelled for the case and title shot. He jumped out of nowhere to find the case but quickly retreated and ended Smackdown with Sandow chocking on water from the Corpus Christi Bay.


That sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The Sandrone said:


> Loving all the Sandow on this Smackdown. Makes it a must-watch for me this week.


Same here. I'm hopeful they can start utilizing him more on SD and once he gets the WHC the show can be completely centered around him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I just got home from the Smackdown tapings..the show will end with the hilarious Throwing of the suitcase by Cody into the ocean. The surprise for us in the crowd was how fast Del Rio pinned RVD...to me it seems like maybe RVD was being punished or something because of his quick loss although i could be wrong.

The dark main event of Ziggler vs Big E went on for a good 15 minutes...Ziggy won. 

Overall a good solid show...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

6. CM Punk defeated Fandango. Match of the night. This should be the main event of the show.

Dat Punk. unk2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

hazuki said:


> 6. CM Punk defeated Fandango. Match of the night. This should be the main event of the show.
> 
> Dat Punk. unk2


It'll be the main event..funny cuz Punk was dancing and mocking Fandango throughout the match...btw, Summer Rae looks fine in person...and AJ..wow she's super short...i didnt know she was like 4'11 in person lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> YES WE ARE GETTING CHRISTIAN Vs. ADR THEN!!!
> 
> Christian gets another win over Swagger!


It seems like Christian is involved. But I wouldn't count out RVD. I'd like to know what RVD was arguing about when he was pinned by Del Rio. If Del Rio cheated to win, RVD has a case. I also am not convinced by Christian winning with a roll up against Del Rio. That's a very weak way to win. If Christian hit his finisher, I'd be more convinced that it was just him vs. Del Rio.

Overall, Smackdown is missing a strong veteran face character and they have that with Christian. If they give him meaningful matches and character development (all of these wins are nice, but get him on the mic to cement it), then Christian is in a great position. He could have great feuds with Cesaro, Swagger, Del Rio, Sandow, Barrett, Wyatt, Ambrose etc. The possibilities for feuds are endless.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Seems like Christian is involved. But I wouldn't count out RVD. I'd like to know what RVD was arguing about when he was pinned by Del Rio. If Del Rio cheated to win, RVD has a case. I also am not convinced by Christian winning by a roll up. That's a very weak way to win. If Christian hit his finisher, I'd be more convinced that it was just him vs. Del Rio.
> 
> Overall, Smackdown is missing a strong veteran face character and they have that with Christian. If they give him a meaningful matches and character development (all of these wins are nice, but get him on the mic to cement it), then Christian is in a great position. He could have great feuds with Cesaro, Swagger, Del Rio, Sandow, Barrett, Wyatt, Ambrose etc. The possibilities for feuds are endless.


Del Rio in essense didn't cheat..he just cheap kicked RVD when RVD was arguing with the Ref....


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like the streak of good Smackdowns continues on. I'm seriously considering putting 2013 above any other year of Smackdown in the past ten years outside of 2009.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Damn. I was there for the tapings and FUCK CM Punk is just amazing to watch in person. I marked like a bitch both times he came out.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks like a good Smackdown. Punk being there and Sandow having multiple segments, as I said before, makes this a must-watch edition. Looking forward to it.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Bryan D. said:


> That sounds pretty awesome.


Reminds me of Edge/Cena


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

my mind is fuzzy but who got choke-slammed into the ocean in a vintage Smackdown episode?


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

It was either Swagger or Mysterio back in 2010


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Smackdown sounds pretty damn good this week, i'll have to check it out on Saturday. It's nice to see Rhodes getting a small push as well again finally.

Chan Hung, how was The Wyatt's match and Bray's promo??


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Sounds hella good, I really want to see all the Sandow shenanigans.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does Sandow lose all the time? Jesus. He is the fucking briefcase winner. He is going to win a World Title! Give the motherfucker a few wins! 

Anyways, that angle with Cody throwing the case in the water sounds AWESOME. I might tune in for that!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

TripleG said:


> Why does Sandow lose all the time? Jesus. He is the fucking briefcase winner. He is going to win a World Title! Give the motherfucker a few wins!


I have a very strong feeling he either loses the case to Cody or he is the first to actually attempt to surprise cash-in and fail. Playing of the "smartest man" gimmick, he'll get suckered in to thinking the time is right to cash-in and he'll lose to be made a fool of.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Smackdown was in Corpus Christi? What is this, TNA? :hayden3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Stad said:


> Smackdown sounds pretty damn good this week, i'll have to check it out on Saturday. It's nice to see Rhodes getting a small push as well again finally.
> 
> Chan Hung, how was The Wyatt's match and Bray's promo??


EDIT:

I was in the RR when Bray cut the promo on Kane...
The match ended with Tensai getting pinned and Bray coming to the ring and sacrificing him...lights went out and they all left. Crowd in Corpus was into the Wyatts..there was a guy you ALL will see on TV who was in front row who looked and dressed just like Bray Wyatt lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BTW..lots and lots of "You're a Psycho" chants To AJ Lee in Corpus lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Punk main eventing wasn't surprising but cool to see Fandango get some spotlight (ok he lost but still) and the Sandow/Rhodes feud to start AND end the show. That's pretty cool for those 2.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Its nice to see orton back and picking up those wins. Really hoping he getss that championship.

Only dissapointing thing on this show is the RVD loss. Especially to Del rio


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

For all of you hoping that Christian will face Del Rio, you seem to be forgetting someone who hasn't made their return yet.

:show


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

KING. said:


> For all of you hoping that Christian will face Del Rio, you seem to be forgetting someone who hasn't made their return yet.
> 
> :show


They just feuded though. Also Meltzer is saying that the plan was Henry/Show Vs The SHIELD at Summerslam.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Cody/Damian segments sound awesome.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

So... They keep saying for weeks "may the best man win" Sandow wins the match fair and square. Cody decided to attack Sandow the next night, Sandow, understanding Cody's frustration, refuses to condemn him and FORGIVES him for attacking him for no reason other than winning a match that was EVERY MAN FOR HIMSELF, Cody feigns sincerity, waits for him to turn his head and attacks him again. Cody then costs Sandow a match and throws the contract the guy beat 6 other people for into the sea.

Remind me, who is the babyface in this feud? Cody is coming across as a little jealous brat who didn't what he wanted and is now throwing his toys out of the pram, whereas Sandow has actually handled the situation like a mature adult and is getting fucked over because his jealous former best friend can't handle the fact that he couldn't win the big one and Sandow could.

DAT LOGIC.

As for the WHC situation, my guess is that RVD beats Christian on next weeks Smackdown and we still end up getting the 3-way.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Logic's quite simple. Damien may have won legally but he sure as hell did it despicably too. Rhodes does all the work while Sandow hid behind the announce desk, then comes up from behind despite being the fresher man anyhow and won. 

As for Sandow 'forgiving' Cody he also basically offered Cody to be his bitch so Rhodes had every reason to attack there. 

This feud isn't like Sheamus attacking people for no reason, there's a sense of betrayal here. God forbid WWE let Cody cut a damn promo to explain though..


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe there's a reason Cody hasn't a promo since his turn, maybe he's using that new performance centre to work on his babyface promo's, don't forget, he's never cut one.

Even if Cody's promo's are Curtis Axel esque (which they won't be), the feud will still be great because he's working with the GOAT.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Well presumably on Smackdown he talks (surely he has to?) during the segments so that'll give an idea on how he'll do. He's a good mic worker so I'd be surprised if he's dire as a face or anywhere close. He should be fine.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Well I'll sure be watching, the Cody/Damien segments sound absolutely brilliant :lol Glad he's getting the air time he deserves now.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> So... They keep saying for weeks "may the best man win" Sandow wins the match fair and square. Cody decided to attack Sandow the next night, Sandow, understanding Cody's frustration, refuses to condemn him and FORGIVES him for attacking him for no reason other than winning a match that was EVERY MAN FOR HIMSELF, Cody feigns sincerity, waits for him to turn his head and attacks him again. Cody then costs Sandow a match and throws the contract the guy beat 6 other people for into the sea.
> 
> Remind me, who is the babyface in this feud? Cody is coming across as a little jealous brat who didn't what he wanted and is now throwing his toys out of the pram, whereas Sandow has actually handled the situation like a mature adult and is getting fucked over because his jealous former best friend can't handle the fact that he couldn't win the big one and Sandow could.
> 
> ...


Why does everyone want the faces in feuds to be so *****? Sandow is a smug cunt who plays the role of a heel to perfection. Cody beating on him for any reason should be cheered. Do you want Cody to come out and start acting like John Cena? The fans want to see Sandow get a beating, Cody has a reason to give it to him. If they cheer him then all is good we have the face in the feud.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds like a really fun show. Sandow's segments should be brilliant. Looking forward to Christian/Swag, RVD/ADR and main event.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like a good show but I really hope they dont go down the route of mixed tag team for Ziggler and Big E. Shame their dark match wasnt on tv


----------



## Mr. Jericho (Jun 30, 2008)

El Capitano said:


> Sounds like a good show but I really hope they dont go down the route of mixed tag team for Ziggler and Big E. Shame their dark match wasnt on tv


Agreed. If Ziggler and Langston can kill it in a singles match then this is what we need to see at Summerslam. Throwing Kaitlyn into the mix without an actual story is just pointless and would take away from any program.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Sounds like a really fun show, will probably watch this.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> EDIT:
> 
> I was in the RR when Bray cut the promo on Kane...
> The match ended with Tensai getting pinned and Bray coming to the ring and sacrificing him...lights went out and they all left. Crowd in Corpus was into the Wyatts..there was a guy you ALL will see on TV who was in front row who looked and dressed just like Bray Wyatt lol


I loled when I saw that guy.

Also idk if it's been said yet. They showed a backstage segment with ADR and Vickie and he said he should get to pick his SS opponent because Cena got to. Vickie says she'll give him a week to think about then RVD came in and said he'd prove he deserves the title shot by beating ADR in their match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks like a promising show. Might actually watch it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Punk and plenty of Sandow.

Will watch.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Sandow featuring heavily :mark:

Definitely one to watch.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh how I'd love to see Tons of Funk drop their dancing gimmick and get an Acolytes like rebrand, paired with Kane. They could both becomes badass monsters alongside Kane. But knowing wwe, Kane would become a dancing fool instead...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Luke Harper and Erick Rowan in the house! 

:mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting Smackdown. Plenty of Sandow which sounds interesting, plus it includes all of Orton's TV time as they face each other. RVD/Del Rio is also interesting. Don't really care for anything else but I might end up watching the whole thing anyways.



JY57 said:


> my mind is fuzzy but who got choke-slammed into the ocean in a vintage Smackdown episode?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Punk making Smackdown watchable. Plus Sandow, always great. ADR/RVD should be pretty good, but him losing makes me think Del Rio's Summerslam match will definitely be with Christian now.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

> Dark Match:
> 
> 1. Justin Gabriel defeated Robbie Jennie. Gabriel hit his 450 splash and as he was celebrating. My friend, who he clearly saw, flipped him off and pointed at him. Not sure TV will get that but he looked clear at him.


This person obviously doesn't understand what a dark match is.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I reckon it will be Christian vs RVD next week then!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> This person obviously doesn't understand what a dark match is.


Who in the actual hell is Robbie Jennie?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Wyatt Family :mark:


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

This sounds like a very watchable episode of Smackdown. I can't wait to see the Sandow stuff - it's awesome to see that he's getting that much TV time.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rhodes/Sandow closing the show? :mark: I really hope they are building these two up


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

Orton outpopped Punk again?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Emberdon said:


> Orton outpopped Punk again?


Ummm i wouldn't say that...both had about even Pops

And as for Del Rio..no wonder he beat RvD like in less than 5 minutes...i guess him working thru that injury is reason?


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

That Sandow/Rhodes stuff sounds brilliant.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Sounds like an interesting Smackdown. Plenty of Sandow which sounds interesting, plus it includes all of Orton's TV time as they face each other. RVD/Del Rio is also interesting. Don't really care for anything else but I might end up watching the whole thing anyways.



I was expecting Kane to light something on fire outside when I saw this lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Sounds like an interesting Smackdown. Plenty of Sandow which sounds interesting, plus it includes all of Orton's TV time as they face each other. RVD/Del Rio is also interesting. Don't really care for anything else but I might end up watching the whole thing anyways.


Oh ok, must be the time when i was MIA from WWE. Too bad stuff like this doesn't happen often


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

This was made to be a joke on twitter, but it's kind of relevant now: *"Every time Kaitlyn spears AJ, an angel loses its wings." *Seriously, at this point you just start to expect it, and it doesn't make AJ look smart when just about everyone knows what's going to happen, and yet you're the only person who _*DOESN'T*_ see it coming. It's getting kind of redundant, now.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Ummm i wouldn't say that...both had about even Pops
> 
> And as for Del Rio..no wonder he beat RvD like in less than 5 minutes...i guess him working thru that injury is reason?


Chan where were your seats? I was in sec 204


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

lol punk buries fandango


----------



## SinCara1337 (Jul 26, 2013)

1. How the hell did R-Truth get one of the biggest pops?
2. Who the fuck is Robbie Jennie?
3. A squash match main event..?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HOLY CRAP!!!! Christian in the WHC match at summerslam!!!! Im so pumped


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Fandango/Punk match wasn't aired for some reason.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Sandow & Rhodes main eventing the show :mark:

Watched the show, our intellectual GOAT stole the show as expected, he's a brilliant brilliant actor. I hope that now Cody's screwed him big time he gets more vicious and serious, like a Hunter Hearst Helmsley to Triple H type change.

Hope Sandow keeps his Title shot anyway, I'm sure he'll find a way, he is the GOAT after all.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's the links to Smackdown for those interested!

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

If the ad pops up just click the "skid ad" button at the top right to get past it!

On topic, Sandow is so fucking awesome! Loved the Wyatt match and Bray's promos (that guy is so great), and Punk was really badass in his promo and segment which I loved as well!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Sandow's interaction with Cara was hilarious :lmao

Sandow was on fire this week. Made the show worth checking alone.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

RVD/Del Rio was a piece of shit.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

EmbassyForever said:


> Sandow's interaction with Cara was hilarious :lmao
> 
> Sandow was on fire this week. Made the show worth checking alone.


I know eh lol! He made my die laughing all show long! I have to admit I loved Ziggler's promo as well! He really is coming into his own as a face.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ziggler's promo has hilarious. I mean, the whole segment was funny.

Btw, Punk/Fandango wasn't on TV?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah Ziggler's promo was funny too. "That's not PG" :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Rhodes and Sandow segment at the end of SD reminded me so much of Swagger vs Rey Falls Count Anywhere back in 2010 on Smackdown. I think that was the same arena, and close to the same area where Swagger and Rey got thrown into the water. :lmao

I was looking forward to Del Rio vs RVD, but Del Rio is heeling it up, by getting a cheap win over RVD. Good Smackdown this week.

Also during the segement with AJ Lee and Dolph Ziggler, there's a pink sign in the crowd that says "Eva Marie is the Best Diva Ever." :lmao


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Punk's character is finally getting a believe edge that adds certain dangerousness to his character. I believe Austin commented in the past that he was lacking it. He needs to have a promo segment of him training BJJ/Subs with the Gracies and then start tapping folks left and right. 

He also needs to lose to Brock at SS. But then get the win back at Survivor Series.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Watched the Sandow stuff, all of it was gold. His opening promo was great, the stuff backstage with Cara, Booker, Henry, and Vickie were all great skits. Even love when he came out after Christian won his match and was all "This doesn't concern you!" Oh, and then him sucking up to Cody, DAT SCREAM after Cody threw the briefcase into the water, him saying he can't swim before jumping into the water for the case anyway, only to proceed to yell he can't swim. Also his "HAAAAALP!" was funny as well. Overall, Sandow stole the show and made Smackdown great this week.

Punk's promo was great as well, his face when Fandango's music hit made me :lol and then the beatdown was pretty cool as well.

Ziggler/AJ/Big E was funny as well. 

Overall, loving how things are shaping up for Summerslam. Punk/Lesnar has been epic, Cena/Bryan's been really good, Sandow/Rhodes has been gold, Ziggler/Big E has been fun, and The Wyatt Family are progressing nicely to lead to potentially Wyatt vs. Kane. So overall, everything's looking good.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Punk's character is finally getting a believe edge that adds certain dangerousness to his character. I believe Austin commented in the past that he was lacking it. He needs to have a promo segment of him training BJJ/Subs with the Gracies and then start tapping folks left and right.
> 
> He also needs to lose to Brock at SS. But then get the win back at Survivor Series.


I agree to all of this. I posted an extensive storyline on how to do Brock/Punk a few times before but it's basically what you said. To make Punk seem ready to fight Brock they need to show clips of him training with Rener Gracie and learning from tapes of Royce Gracie tapping out giants, and how to always to defeat Brock! THIS will make him Brock's most credible opponent in the WWE yet!


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Smackdown with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-friday-night-smackdown-7262013.html

Overall thoughts: The end segment was okay but I didn't really like the rest of this. There were too many quick matches and wrestling clearly wasn't the focus here. I thought this show sucked and if you take out all of the commercial's and entrances, I'd be surprised if the show was one hour total.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ziggler on the mic plus the Rhodes/Sandow end segment were easily the highlights to an overall ok show. Some people think Rhodes is being more heelish in his feud. You can certainly make an argument either way depending on your perspective. It's certainly been fun to watch though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So does Sandow bring in Mason Ryan or even Matt Morgan to be his keeper of the case security/muscle?

Also Sandow should convert the briefcase to a man-bag/satchel type deal - or at least make it a leather briefcase. 

But if he did get muscle to carry/protect it, it could be cuffed to their arm for security purposes.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

One of the best Smackdowns of the year for me. Fun show all around. Every segment had a purpose going in to Summerslam and some good matches (Orton/Sandow, Christian/Swagger). Wyatts looked great, Punk on Smackdown is always a treat, loved the aggression he showed and the Ziggler segment was good. Shocked that RVD lost but I guess their going the Christian/ADR route for Summerslam which I'm looking forward to. Sandow was definitely the star of the show this week, and his segment at the end with Cody throwing the briefcase in the water was gold.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol what Sin Cara was doing backstage was funny.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sandow better still have a MITB shot...


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

All's I can say for ADR vs. Christian is, there'd better be a Ricardo face turn coming up.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ziggler's promo was really good imo - and that whole segment with Ziggler, AJ and Langston was highly entertaining.


----------



## Ogwani (Apr 13, 2013)

Ummm Booker T said "I can't stand a thief". Nobody see the irony in that, I mean wasn't the guy banged up for armed robberies?

The Sin Cara/Sandow segment backstage was pretty funny "you anaemic piece of vermin". I thought Ziggler came across as a real heel in his segment, I actually felt sorry for AJ and especially Big E. Plus Rhodes seemed much more heelish. This Smackdown was so backwards...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Ziggler segment is great. :lmao

"I have cash in my pocket right now and I don't even have pockets." :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Sandow backstage skits were good, especially the one with Booker T and Mark Henry.

Wyatt Family debut match was your typical debut squash, but it was enjoyable nonetheless. The Wyatt Family's entrance is just awesome.



Brye said:


> The Ziggler segment is great. :lmao
> 
> "I have cash in my pocket right now and I don't even have pockets." :lmao


:lol 

Really enjoyed that segment.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sandow in the promo outside. :lmao :lmao :lmao

I love this Rhodes/Sandow feud.


----------



## LfcEIRE (Jul 16, 2013)

Was fandango punk a dark match? As it was not showing on sky sports 4?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Final segment with Sandow and Cody outside was entertaining. I was wondering why Sandow didn't jump in the water to get his MITB briefcase, but then he yells out loud ''I can't swim''. :lol. Loved all the TV time Sandow got on this Smackdown, he was great in every segment and overall this was a good Smackdown.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I agree to all of this. I posted an extensive storyline on how to do Brock/Punk a few times before but it's basically what you said. To make Punk seem ready to fight Brock they need to show clips of him training with Rener Gracie and learning from tapes of Royce Gracie tapping out giants, and how to always to defeat Brock! THIS will make him Brock's most credible opponent in the WWE yet!


:lmao WWE using UFC history to progress a storyline...

This show was pretty good. I was really disappointed in Punk/Fandango not being on the show. Without the match it made Fandango look like a total loser. Better luck next time I guess.

The AJ/Ziggler segment was really good although I didn't like how it portrayed AJ. Making fun of her and then Kaitlyn spearing her out of nowhere was really humiliating, even unnecessarily so. Faces are really mean these days. AJ was looking as cute as ever too. Really hoping for a mixed tag-match at Summerslam, could be really good if given at least 15 mins which I don't think it will since Cena/Bryan and Punk/Lesnar are easily going to fill an hour and a half of the show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

LfcEIRE said:


> Was fandango punk a dark match? As it was not showing on sky sports 4?


well it was taped and the cameras were rolling. they might have decided to edit it out and just have their match taped yesterday happen next week. Or use it on RAW and have part 2 from yesterday next Friday


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

MITB effect doesn't work on Orton. Fandango and Punk tore the house down.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Orton/Sandow was a good match to open the show, I enjoyed the Ziggler/AJ segment and I thought the Rhodes/Sandow stuff was great.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

The best of Sandow :lmao

Really enjoying the build to SummerSlam. Even the mid card feuds like Langston/Ziggler and Cody/Damien have some background and story to them. A couple of months ago, we were seeing guys like Miz and Wade Barrett feuding over 'who is the better actor' so it's a huge step up. :clap


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

They really need to give Sandow the mic more often. Loved his entrance promo. :lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bummed we don't get to see Punk vs. Fandango. I'm hearing the match kicked ass.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Sandow is pure gold. He was hilarious and his interaction with the people in backstage was great. "Have you seen Cody? No? You're useless". And his interaction with Sin Cara was excellent. This feud has been good so far but at the same time, I feel like Rhodes is the heel and Sandow is the babyface in the story. I mean, I felt sorry for Sandow.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I'm not sure what the ending segment was about. That just made Sandow look like a total babyface and pretty much buried his character.


----------



## roy862k (Apr 23, 2009)

I watched Smackdown early today and I thought it 
was a lot better then Raw except for one match that is.

I really liked the first match on Smackdown between Randy Orton and Damian Sandow
like how Orton won with Cody Rhodes help.

CM Punk gts Fandango was awesome!

I liked how ADR backed off on RVD during there match and he
won it by that way and of course cheating to win with a low blow.
But it did make him look good thow.

AJ Lee segment on Zigglers belongings was alright thought Ziggler
was funny during it.

I liked the small match between Christian and Jack Swagger like how
Christian keeps winning his matches latley.

Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow Segment was awesome liked how Rhodes throwed
Sandows sdmitb briefcase in the river of mexico. And it was funny seeing Damian
Sandow trying to swim after for it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looked like fandango lost a tooth from that gts.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Ugh. They need to get rid of that cut-away-to-the-crowd-watching-the-backstage-segment shot.

It's so dumb.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

LOL, Sandow and Cara just killed me ahahaha.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I see they still have no idea what they're doing with Del Rio.

Rob Van Dam does nothing for me at this stage. He's already accomplished everything he could possibly want in kayfabe, and there's no compelling reason to root for him besides "It would be cool if that laid-back guy won."


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

that was weird.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Odd way for RVD to lose

AJ TIME!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kobe4

AJ looking sexy with pig-tails. Now all she needs a school girl outfit and glasses :curry2


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ looks sexy as shit, woww


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

There isn't enough time here to list all the things I want to do to AJ


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

SHOW OFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> There isn't enough time here to list all the things I want to do to AJ


Yeah, like porkin' her.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

"That wasn't PG, that wasn't PG" sorry guys


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This segment is hilarious. Actually, this whole episode has been funny as hell.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I thought Dolph was suppost to be the good guy here


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Ziggler and AJ killin it


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

"Oh wait babe, watch out"..what a spear lol. Ziggys got a new gf?

-FAME ASSER!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was pretty badass.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That Ziggler/AJ promo actually had me cringing


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh AJ:woolcock


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

AJ Lee as Harley Quinn = Win


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

good squash those two losers even more


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Follow the buzzards


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

The Wyatts are too sick man, i love them


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm digging Bray Wyatt


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Zebs not that bad on the mic


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Charmqn said:


> Oh AJ:woolcock


I think he realized what a crazy chick like her would do with those scissors.

"I choppy choppy your pee pee!"


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sure we've seen this before. Hope it floats!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Sandow may be going for a swim!


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Is he afraid of the water? Just fucking swim bro.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sandow is all mad, but all the WWE has to do is draw up another contract.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I cant swim :lmao so fucking funny


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Sandow was hilarious in that last segment


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

If tonight was any preview, Smackdown is going to be extremely entertaining with Sandow as the focus.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm sorry am I suppose to side with Cody after this? Because that was douchetastic. And Damien Sandow is the best actor on the entire roster.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:lmao

That was one of the funniest endings in a long time.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

The briefcase segment was melodramatically awesome!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cody


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

:lol Sandow made tonight's show


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I wonder if the briefcase was ever recovered.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

That was awesome, such a funny segment to end the show. 'Atta boy Smackdown


----------



## ofcccaddy2004 (Mar 19, 2013)

*The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

Can't believe this hasn't been covered already. 

Full of cringe and bad matches. What the hell was that?

Anyone else feel this way?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Silly me I thought Cody was the one who turned face.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Sandow was straight classic in that lol... awesome


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

Nope


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Watched the show with my brother, who's casual fan, and even he felt bad for Sandow at the end. They're doing a great job of making Rhodes look like the douche here, which I suppose is fresh for a face character in this day and age, but I hope it doesn't backfire and somehow turn Sandow in the one fans start to sympathize with and/or they just start hating Cody for this. 

But onto the show, I gave my thoughts earlier, but watched Orton/Sandow which was decent, Christian/Swagger which was decent, Del Rio/RVD was BS and loving the Wyatt Family. Must've missed the Wyatt promo when watching it online earlier, but it was really good. Punk's promo was great and Sandow was just gold throughout, especially in that last segment.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

NO....

Sandow was hilarious all night. He had a good match with Orton. Christian and Swagger had a good match. That A.j./Dolph shit was meh. My only gripe is Del Rio and RVD not having a full match. Other than that. Smackdown has continued it's trend of being good.


----------



## ofcccaddy2004 (Mar 19, 2013)

1. Randy Orton cannot wrestle.

2. Aj's promo made me feel embarrassed 

3. The dancing from tons of funk.

Maybe I'm just an old timer stuck in the days of 2002-2005 when SmackDown was worth watching 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Silly me I thought Cody was the one who turned face.


It's funny how nowadays you always ending cheering for the 'bad' guy.


----------



## ofcccaddy2004 (Mar 19, 2013)

Especially because Raw was awesome on Monday. 

Not like I'm some complainer. But I respect everyone else's opinion


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



ofcccaddy2004 said:


> 1. Randy Orton cannot wrestle.
> 
> 2. Aj's promo made me feel embarrassed
> 
> ...


Randy Orton can't wrestle??!...:bs:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

wrestle is pretty much the only thing Randy Orton can do...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



ofcccaddy2004 said:


> Especially because Raw was awesome on Monday.
> 
> Not like I'm some complainer. But I respect everyone else's opinion
> 
> ...


What??? Raw was awesome on Monday??? The only part of Raw worth watching on Monday was Daniel Bryan matches.

Tonight's Smackdown was way more entertaining.


----------



## ofcccaddy2004 (Mar 19, 2013)

He sells well. But his uppercut is terrible and punches while on the top rope clearly miss. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ofcccaddy2004 (Mar 19, 2013)

Subzero I actually thought Raw was great EXCEPT for the Daniel Bryant matches. 

Wow maybe I'm just a different kind of fan haha 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

AJ's promo was VERY over and once again carried another Kaitlyn and Ziggler segment..she's on fire. 

Sandow was the star of the show

Punk's promo was kind of boring....

Weird way for RVD to lose

Christian is definitely getting pushed towards success

As for Blandy's wrestling? He's by the numbers. He does easy and uncomplicated wrestling..either you like it or you don't. He doesn't push himself at all though. Lazy as always.


----------



## ofcccaddy2004 (Mar 19, 2013)

She's annoying and can't act whatsoever. It wasn't believable. 

Love sandow which was the only part I liked. 

Rvd match terrible. 

Enough already with Christian. He does nothing for me and clearly shows when the crowd has no reaction for him anymore 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maag (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

Collectively as a show Smackdown was better than Raw this week. Dont get me wrong Daniel Bryan and CM Punk were great on Raw but as a whole that show was terrible. Tonight Sandow was very entertaining and the segment with Cody was actually pretty funny. Not a bad Smackdown in my opinion


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



ofcccaddy2004 said:


> Subzero I actually thought Raw was great EXCEPT for the Daniel Bryant matches.
> 
> Wow maybe I'm just a different kind of fan haha
> 
> ...


Yea and different you are. I'm not a big Daniel Bryan fan. I do like Cesaro somewhat. But if you HONESTLY didn't like that bryan/cesaro match. As I said in another thread. I really question why some of you even watch wrestling.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

If that's the worst Smackdown you've ever sat through then I envy you, because you have missed out on some seriously bad episodes. It was average at best, Sandow and Rhodes were the highlight of the entire night, but as far as being the worst?
:kobe 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ofcccaddy2004 (Mar 19, 2013)

I just fund myself being bored with the first match right from the get-go.

It was dragged out too long. To me randy Orton is so predictable. He just doesn't do anything for me. 

I love sandow though. He's great 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I'm still very annoyed that RVD lost in the manner he lost. I mean...a KICK? REALLY, WWE? REALLY?

You would think they would have Del Rio win with his....oh I don't know......FINISHER, PERHAPS??? *facepalm*

Considering that RVD's moveset is based on Kicking, I found it quite embarassing for him to lose via KICK. 

Thank god this happened on Smackdown which almost nobody watches or RVD would've lost the momentum he's gained since returning.....


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

ofcccaddy2004 said:


> 1. Randy Orton cannot wrestle.
> 
> 2. Aj's promo made me feel embarrassed
> 
> ...


1. Yes he can.

2. Lot more embarrassing stuff was going on in 2002-2005.

3. That dancing took up less than 3 minutes of the show.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

This was an awesome Smackdown. I'm glad they've figured they can have funny moments without it being cartoony. There is room for comedic relief in WWE. Ziggler / AJ's segment seemed to go just a LITTLE too long, but was still hilarious. Glad Ziggler got the upper hand on Big-E. I just wish he would have cut a small / serious promo about Big-E setting up a match at Summerslam. The Sandow segment was absolutely amazing.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

I prefer the old days of Smackdown back in 2003 and 2005 too, but if you think it's bad now, you should go back to last year. Literally nothing of importance took place on Smackdown _ever_.

This episode was alright, there's probably been worse from this year alone.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



ofcccaddy2004 said:


> Especially because Raw was awesome on Monday.
> 
> Not like I'm some complainer. But I respect everyone else's opinion
> 
> ...


imo RAW sucked monday, like mentioned earlier Smackdown! (we fight on friday nights!!) Continues to deliver week after week. Just wish it would be live one day.


----------



## ofcccaddy2004 (Mar 19, 2013)

I guess I'm just a nostalgic guy who misses the old days of seeing 20 foot ladder jumps on ECW and guitar shots to the head on WCW in addition to a good story line and maybe a titantron leap or two haha. 

To each their own though, thanks for everyone's opinions! 





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## natedogg88 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

well with the way cody rhodes and damien sandow are in the main event picture, this looks to be the future of smackdown for a while.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

nah, sandow carried the show into above averageness with his performance in the last segment alone.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

natedogg88 said:


> well with the way cody rhodes and damien sandow are in the main event picture, this looks to be the future of smackdown for a while.


Am I the only one who thinks that that's strange? Why is a contender for the world championship getting top billing over the world champ? That's like a qualifying match for the title going on last instead of an actual title match.

EDIT: Just realized that they just did that at MiTB. Facepalm wwe.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



ofcccaddy2004 said:


> Subzero I actually thought Raw was great EXCEPT for the Daniel Bryant matches.



Everything else (besides Punk/Heyman) was filler though...


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I was trying earlier to post my thoughts on the AJ/Ziggler/Big E/Kaitlyn segment earlier, but it didn't show for some reason. SIAP:




> Hmm. Let's see...
> 
> [*X*] Publicly berate and make fun of your ex-girlfriend in a dickish manner that makes you look like an ass.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

glenwo2 said:


> I'm still very annoyed that RVD lost in the manner he lost. I mean...a KICK? REALLY, WWE? REALLY?
> 
> You would think they would have Del Rio win with his....oh I don't know......FINISHER, PERHAPS??? *facepalm*
> 
> ...


So him TAPPING OUT would be a better way of keeping his momentum? :lol You'd make a shit booker.

He didn't lose BECAUSE he got kicked, he lost because Del Rio cheap shotted him and caught him off guard. If you know even the slightest thing about the way humans process pain, you would know that the same exact thing is MUCH worse when you don't see it coming and you get shocked. If you have the time to mentally prepare for what's about to happen, it greatly lessens the impact.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/smackdown-exclusives-july-26-2013

SD Exclusives: Punk, Smackdown 2010 Clip of JBL vs Taker, & Orton/Sandow Continuation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dKsSIcZToA

BackStage Fallout: PTP & Wade Barrett


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

Are you kidding me? Damien Sandow going crazy when Cody Rhodes took his briefcase was some funny shit!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



ofcccaddy2004 said:


> Can't believe this hasn't been covered already.
> 
> Full of cringe and bad matches. What the hell was that?
> 
> Anyone else feel this way?


No, because unlike you, we've seen the Christmas shows.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

I thought it was pretty good. Orton/Sandow was entertaining, not too much filler, Christian/Swagger was a solid sprint and the Rhodes/Sandow stuff was great.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



ofcccaddy2004 said:


> 1. Randy Orton cannot wrestle.
> 
> 2. Aj's promo made me feel embarrassed
> 
> ...


1. I disagree.

2. Dolph/AJ's promo was entertaining. IMO.

3. They danced for what? 2 minutes? Then got squashed by The Wyatt Family. 



ofcccaddy2004 said:


> Subzero I actually thought Raw was great EXCEPT for the Daniel Bryant matches.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ok. Now I just can't take you serious.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Man, AJ was looking more Harley Quinn tonight than she ever has. 

I now hope Sandow gets a "you can't swim" chant from now on. That was great!


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

Got to see the Wyatt Family so i was happy.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



ofcccaddy2004 said:


> *1. Randy Orton cannot wrestle.*
> 
> 2. Aj's promo made me feel embarrassed
> 
> ...


fpalm


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

That was actually a pretty good Smackdown. Good matches and Sandow was great. I don't usually watch SD but glad I did this week.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

1. Damien Sandow was awesome on Smackdown

2. Wyatt Family made their in-ring debut

3. CM Punk was on the show


That made it worth watching for me. The matches weren't the best on Smackdown, Del Rio and RVD had the potential of being a great match, too bad it sucked.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

Seriously, enough with the hyperbole! It seems like after almost every show something we have just seen is declared as either the best or worst thing we've ever seen.

The matches weren't great, especially RVD vs Del Rio was just way too short to go anywhere. However, Sandow's performance alone made the entire episode worth watching. I'm absolutely loving his feud with Cody.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The ending of this week's Smackdown was hilarious. Although we have seen a Superstar throw away a Title belt into the ocean a few times already, this time, they decided to freshen it up with Cody throwing away the briefcase. Sandow was hilarious especially when jumping into the water only to say that he can't swim. Wonder what will be the explanation when he is seen walking with another briefcase.

Another thing of notes from this show was Mark Henry. It really looked like he's a face again with his backstage segment with Booker T and his tag match against Wade Barrett and the PTP. RVD losing to ADR via a kick was odd though. And I really dig the Wyatt Family right now. Such a great entrance too.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

i havnt watched smackdown yet but im hearing that in the uk version theyve cut the punk vs fandango match any reason for this ?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

They also cut it out for the U.S. version. 

**SPOILER ALERT**

Since the August 2nd tapings say that Punk goes over Fandango in the same way, I'm guessing they just re-taped it due to time constraints on this episode.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

PGSucks said:


> They also cut it out for the U.S. version.
> 
> **SPOILER ALERT**
> 
> Since the August 2nd tapings say that Punk goes over Fandango in the same way, I'm guessing they just re-taped it due to time constraints on this episode.


ah thanks i thought it sounded a bit weird that they would only cut the uk version,i probably should of read the new spoilers for next week first


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

I still skip Wyatt, he really doesn't interest me yet.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Very entertaining SD!

I actually loved AJ's performance (she looked hot as Harley Quinn too). Loved ADR beating RVD in that heelish way, and Sandow was just pure gold the entire show.












Tyrion Lannister said:


> So him TAPPING OUT would be a better way of keeping his momentum? :lol You'd make a shit booker.
> 
> He didn't lose BECAUSE he got kicked, he lost because Del Rio cheap shotted him and caught him off guard. If you know even the slightest thing about the way humans process pain, you would know that the same exact thing is MUCH worse when you don't see it coming and you get shocked. If you have the time to mentally prepare for what's about to happen, it greatly lessens the impact.


Yep.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

LOL, what the in blue hell is the OP talking about? SD was great.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> 1. Damien Sandow was awesome on Smackdown
> 
> 2. Wyatt Family made their in-ring debut
> 
> ...


And







.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

Smackdown was worth watching just for Damien Sandow shouting "Stop.....you nitwit" to the car at the end. :lmao

Sandow really is a good actor.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

This Smackdown was actually good because there were many good segments, such as Punk's promo, everything Sandow did from his in-ring promo, backstage funny skits, and his outside segment with Cody Rhodes over the MITB briefcase, Wyatt Family debut match, and the Ziggler/AJ promo was also good. These segments actually made Smackdown worth watching for once because there was a good amount of promo time and storyline development (which is rare for Smackdown) instead of a load of just pointless matches that Smackdown usually has. This is a step in the right direction for Smackdown, but I don't expect them to keep it up.

Promos, storyline and character development > pointless wrestling matches.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Overall, The Funniest Smackdown of all time!

The best 2 things were the Ziggler owning AJ Lee segment and the Sandow-Rhodes Briefcase in the water segment

Ziggler really really owned AJ Lee

CM Punk gave that Joke what he exactly deserved for interrupting, next time said Joke interrupts CM Punk he will get Anaconda Viced, said joke will be gone before year's end!

and Titus O'Neal got inducted into the Hall of Pain, he will think twice before Barking at Henry

The only downside of that SD! was the ADR-RVD match, made ADR look very very weak and cowardly and that is not good!

Had it not been for that it would have been the Greatest Smackdown Ever!

9/10 (had the ADR v RVD match actually been a match and gone on long and all it would be 10/10, but the crappy way to the match knocks it to 9/10)

This monday I expect.....

Cody Rhodes to pay when a furious Damien sandow beats him up unfortunatly

and AJ Lee to brutalize Dolph Ziggler for what happened Friday


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

So we get a Smackdown that actually furthered storylines and developed characters and people on here didn't like it? Color me surprised. WE NEED WRESTLING WRESTLING WRESTLING!!!111!!!!!!

I don't give a shit about wrestling matches on free tv, that's what the PPV's are for, you build the STORYLINE up with the two or more CHARACTERS involved to get people to buy the PPV to watch them fight. It's booking 101. 

Ziggler was really awesome in his segment, actually surprised me, and I'm a fan! Don't even need to mention SanGOAT's work, was really impressed with Del Rio too this week, he plays a great heel. Punk's babyface work has been pretty awesome too. I'm actually looking forward to 'The Best vs. The Beast' even though it won't end well...

All in all, the best Smackdown in a while though, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



ofcccaddy2004 said:


> Subzero I actually thought Raw was great EXCEPT for the Daniel Bryant matches.
> 
> Wow maybe I'm just a different kind of fan haha
> 
> ...


Wait.. I thought it was impossible for a true wrestling fan to consider a Daniel Bryan and Cesaro match only "great". That shit was amazing and deserved more time.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

It was a mixed bag of a SmackDown for me, with most of it being pretty unmemorable but a few entertaining offerings still to be had. My highlights were Punk's promo, the Ziggler and AJ segment, Christian versus Swagger and Sandow and Rhodes visit to the Gulf of Mexico. Outside of those parts it was unremarkable or fairly drab.

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Pretty good smackdown. Punk promo was good along with Ziggler AJ segment though it went on a bit too long. And a great way to end the show with Sandow And Cody


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

Nope


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

"I don't like it", doesn't mean "it is bad". AJ can act, and Orton can wrestle.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The way Rowan picked up Sweet T by the mouth (!) and dragged him across the ring was fucking badass.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Says he can't swim... swims over to the ladder...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> -- Friday's WWE Smackdown jumped 19 percent in Social Media Activity to the highest score of the year.
> 
> Smackdown scored 98,528 in social activity, according to Trendrr.TV, which was up 19 percent compared to last week's show. It was the first time Smackdown topped the 90k mark this year.


via PWTorch


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT :sandow unk2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That's what happens when Damien Sandow is all around the show. You're pretty welcome, Mr. McMahon.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So when the best talent in wrestling makes a rare appearance and the second best is plastered around the entire show, people care more? Legit shocked. unk2 :sandow

Just give Sandow the world title now so we can transform this show back to what it once was.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So when the best talent in wrestling makes a rare appearance and the second best is plastered around the entire show, people care more? Legit shocked. unk2 :sandow
> 
> *Just give Sandow the world title* now so we can transform this show back to what it once was.


Nope, keep it at ADR for a couple of months. He's a great Champ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Nope, keep it at ADR for a couple of months. He's a great Champ.


Del Rio's had four title reigns, and absolutely nobody cares. As much as I like him, once you've held it four times, you might as well have held it a million times. It does no good for him to be champion, and Sandow is frankly 5000000x the talent that he is, and he needs to win the belt before they do something incredibly stupid and screw him out of having MITB...if they haven't already.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Del Rio's had four title reigns, and absolutely nobody cares. As much as I like him, once you've held it four times, you might as well have held it a million times. It does no good for him to be champion, and Sandow is frankly 5000000x the talent that he is, and he needs to win the belt before they do something incredibly stupid and screw him out of having MITB...if they haven't already.


I don't think he was being serious - at least I'd hope not.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Believe me, he was being serious, he's a hardcore Del Rio mark.

I have no problem with Del Rio holding the belt under normal circumstances, but we're talking about Sandow here. An immediate, successful cash in is of the utmost importance.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Has Sandow lost the case for good?  If he's lost the key to the door then he can't get in....


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I fucking hope not.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

CC91 said:


> *Has Sandow lost the case for good? * If he's lost the key to the door then he can't get in....


Oh crap, that would be terrible and the problem is...they're probably going to do that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knowing WWE I'd bet that's exactly what they did. Which explains somebody good winning the MITB for once. They can't give a real talent a push without pulling the plug on it.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

He _should_ be fine, they wouldn't waste the case like that, it cheapens the PPV too.

My guess is Sandow sends out a search party and recovers it, or Cody kept the contract itself and they wrestle for it at Summerslam.


----------



## Yeezus (Jul 25, 2013)

Or they just can make another briefcase like they do each year ?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeezus said:


> Or they just can make another briefcase like they do each year ?


Why would Sandow react the way he did if kayfabe wise they could just make another one.

There's two contracts every year, one for the WWE Championship, one for the World Heavyweight Championship. The way I interpreted that segment, right now the World Championship contract is somewhere in the Gulf of Mexico, and unless he manages to retrieve it, or Cody took the contract out of the case before he tossed it, the contract is lost and Sandow no longer has his Title shot.

He'll find away around it I'm sure, but I can't see them just giving him a second briefcase.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The Wyatt Families psychoticness shines perfectly, I love those 2 big ass dudes as a tag team on their own, they just look mean and dirty as fuck, work well and fast for their size. Hoping Kane returns hypnotized without his Mask with natural hair and facial hair.


----------



## Yeezus (Jul 25, 2013)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why would Sandow react the way he did if kayfabe wise they could just make another one.
> 
> There's two contracts every year, one for the WWE Championship, one for the World Heavyweight Championship. The way I interpreted that segment, right now the World Championship contract is somewhere in the Gulf of Mexico, and unless he manages to retrieve it, or Cody took the contract out of the case before he tossed it, the contract is lost and Sandow no longer has his Title shot.
> 
> He'll find away around it I'm sure, but I can't see them just giving him a second briefcase.


Well I guess they can make an exception, I mean kayfabe wise it wouldn't be fear if Sandow just loses the contract.

Nodody said there could only be 2 contracts in a year, a MITB contact is juste a piece of paper in a briefcase really.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why would Sandow react the way he did if kayfabe wise they could just make another one.
> 
> There's two contracts every year, one for the WWE Championship, one for the World Heavyweight Championship. The way I interpreted that segment, right now the World Championship contract is somewhere in the Gulf of Mexico, and unless he manages to retrieve it, or Cody took the contract out of the case before he tossed it, the contract is lost and Sandow no longer has his Title shot.
> 
> He'll find away around it I'm sure, but I can't see them just giving him a second briefcase.


I wouldn't be so confident that he'll get his title shot if it's gone, this is WWE we're talking about. They've screwed Sandow over almost since debut.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I really really hope that Sandow still has his shot. Hopefully the case turns up somewhere and Sandow gets it again. But why do I feel that WWE will do some Sandow vs Rhodes match to determine who gets a title shot. I don't know what to think here.


----------



## Yeezus (Jul 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wouldn't be so confident that he'll get his title shot if it's gone, this is WWE we're talking about. They've screwed Sandow over almost since debut.


I'm new here but I've been reading the posts for a pretty long time now and it seems to me that you just love make the wrestlers you like come off as big victims of the system, even when it's abslolutely not the case.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeezus said:


> I'm new here but I've been reading the posts for a pretty long time now and it seems to me that you just love make the wrestlers you like come off as big victims of the system, even when it's abslolutely not the case.


Very observant, but you're wrong about one thing, it absolutely IS the case.


----------



## Yeezus (Jul 25, 2013)

I guess being champion for 434 days and winning MITB is being a victim then.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wouldn't be so confident that he'll get his title shot if it's gone, this is WWE we're talking about. They've screwed Sandow over almost since debut.


Why waste the Money in the Bank contract, a star maker, by using it as a prop in a midcard feud then just throwing it away?

Even WWE aren't that stupid. My prediction would be Cody reveals he took the contract out of the case before he threw it, and they wrestle for it at Summerslam.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why waste the Money in the Bank contract, a star maker, by using it as a prop in a midcard feud then just throwing it away?
> 
> *Even WWE aren't that stupid. My prediction would be Cody reveals he took the contract out of the case before he threw it, and they wrestle for it at Summerslam.*


Seems likely, but does Sandow win? I liked when he had a guaranteed title shot, but whatever.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...ournament-starts-tonight-sonnen-hosts-tv-show



> –The reason the Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam match went the way it did was because Del Rio had broken a rib or ribs the night before against Sheamus. They had advertised the match, and then got out of it with Del Rio doing a sucker superkick while RVD was distracted by the ref. It wasn’t meant as them burying RVD by losing in a minute as much as an attempt to gimmick their way out of the match.


reason why ADR/RVD was worked like the way it was


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Very observant, but you're wrong about one thing, *it absolutely IS the case.*


The case is gone, man.

On a serious note, I just want to say that was one of - if not the best GTS sell, we've seen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeezus said:


> I guess being champion for 434 days and winning MITB is being a victim then.


When did I say they fucked Punk around? He's the ONE guy I'm really behind that they actually book well. They've been fucking Sandow around since he debuted with the exception of the first few months. Yeah, he won MITB, but what happened to the contract? It's probably gone now and he'll just stay at the bottom of the card. Given their track record I'm not putting it past them.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why waste the Money in the Bank contract, a star maker, by using it as a prop in a midcard feud then just throwing it away?


:vince5

Look at that face. Let it sink in.



> Even WWE aren't that stupid. My prediction would be Cody reveals he took the contract out of the case before he threw it, and they wrestle for it at Summerslam.


Who says there's a contract in the case? I thought the briefcase WAS the contract. They've never shown ANYTHING to contradict that. We've never seen inside it. Besides, if the briefcase is gone, how is Sandow going to hold onto a piece of paper without losing it? It's too fucking small an item, it can easily get stolen under the radar without him noticing, it could go missing, etc. I know they can just make up whatever the hell they want to happen, but it doesn't seem likely that he's gonna hold an actual contract for months.

Besides, even if they go with that angle, with the way this idiot company works, Cody will probably win and Sandow will continue to be a jobber because I don't think they're smart enough to realize what they have in Sandow. I'm amazed he even made it as far as MITB. It feels like the WWE writers room are filled with monkeys on typewriters.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...ournament-starts-tonight-sonnen-hosts-tv-show
> 
> 
> 
> reason why ADR/RVD was worked like the way it was


I figured that was the reason. Ok so the broken rib(s) happened Monday. He wrestled Christian Tuesday for this upcoming raw. Had the "match" with RVD at Wednesday's tapings. Then wrestled Ziggler in a street fight dark match after Thursday's smackdown tapings. He's also scheduled to wrestle against c.m. Punk and ziggler this weekend in a triple threat. Then of course the south Africa tour. Tough mother fucker. Why not just come up with a CREATIVE way to not have the rvd match. I was REALLY looking forward to that.


----------



## Yeezus (Jul 25, 2013)

> When did I say they fucked Punk around? He's the ONE guy I'm really behind that they actually book well. They've been fucking Sandow around since he debuted with the exception of the first few months. Yeah, he won MITB, but what happened to the contract? It's probably gone now and he'll just stay at the bottom of the card. Given their track record I'm not putting it past them.


You already said that Punk's booking was bad when he didn't get to Main Event Mania and got Taker instead.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And I was right. That was an unforgivable mistake, but it was only one mistake. A complete slap in Punks face, but just one, and by and large, he's still the second best booked person in the promotion.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

bruno lemat said:


> Cody go win a money in the bank at summerslam, Sandow is charismatic and have a good mic skill but his in ring is very bad and Sandow isn't a credible champion.


You having a laugh? In what universe is he very bad in the ring? And even if he was, he's a GOD on the mic, and that should be enough to push him regardless.

How would Cody be any more credible as World Champ than Sandow? He was a bottom of the barrel JOBBER until about 2 weeks ago.



> Besides, even if they go with that angle, with the way this idiot company works, Cody will probably win and Sandow will continue to be a jobber because I don't think they're smart enough to realize what they have in Sandow. I'm amazed he even made it as far as MITB. It feels like the WWE writers room are filled with monkeys on typewriters.


If they wanted Cody to be Mr MITB, he would have won and they would have done the Sandow jealousy angle, which would have actually made sense given the face/heel dynamic, unlike this one. Sandow won for a reason, he clearly isn't going to go back to jobbing, he was ALL OVER Smackdown this Friday. Hell, Sandow closed the show over Punk, Orton and the World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Yeezus (Jul 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And I was right. *That was an unforgivable mistake*, but it was only one mistake. A complete slap in Punks face, but just one, and by and large, he's still the second best booked person in the promotion.


Don't you think you are overreacting at this ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If I thought I was, I wouldn't have said it.  Punk deserved better than to get stuck with Taker in the middle of the show. This isn't some average joe we're talking about, we're talking about the best. It's completely unacceptable that he hasn't main evented WrestleMania.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

bruno lemat said:


> [
> Any sandow match was good,is boring in the ring.And Sandow if he win a title he will be like the miz,great promo but annoying match.The miz was pushed but he was a fail(no for me but for lot of peoples.
> 
> 
> In the mic skill cody and sandow are equivalent but cody is better in the ring and cody he in wwe for seven years and sandow was 1 or 2 years.


What is this mindless jabble?


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

I'm no longer trusting people with less than 100 post


----------



## SmarkyKunt (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

I only agree with you on the AJ part. Her acting really is cringeworthy. 

Otherwise, no. There have been much, much worse Smackdowns.


----------



## Barking_titus (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

Randy is the sorriest excuse of a wrestler I have ever seen. He does the same 3 stale moves. That "vintage Orton" DDT is the worst move in wrestling. His punches are the least convincing punches I have ever seen. He is the embodiment of pg garbage and should never be pushed again.


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

i thought it was pretty good


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Barking_titus said:


> Randy is the sorriest excuse of a wrestler I have ever seen. He does the same 3 stale moves. That "vintage Orton" DDT is the worst move in wrestling. His punches are the least convincing punches I have ever seen. He is the embodiment of pg garbage and should never be pushed again.


I'm pretty sure that this is a troll post, but I'm going to respond to it anyway.

Randy Orton is one of the best wrestlers in ring wise in the WWE, or at least is in top 10. Every main eventer and some midcarders in the WWE has a comeback sequence they would use during s match. For Orton, it is his clotheslines, followed by a powerslam, then a rope hung DDT, and he uses much more moves than those including a dropkick, backbreaker, vertical suplex, T-Bone suplex, back suplex, Canadian Neckbreaker, regular neckbreaker, knee drop, 10 punches in the corner, uppercut, superflex, stomping on the limbs, and of course the RKO. That's way more than three moves.


----------



## Barking_titus (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

Randy is far too predictable. That rope DDT kills Randy's entire moveset. It it embarassing how deliberate his opponents put their feet up on the ropes like that. He has some decent wrestling moves, but his strikes are absolutely horrific


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

I think you need to check out Smackdown from last year, in particular after Wrestlemania ownwards. What was it, 4 months of Del Rio vs Sheamus?


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

I wont say this smackdown was great but it certainly was alot better then this past raw other then daniel bryan I dont remember a single thing from raw.... this smackdown damien was great and had some deceant matches and the aj promo was some parts ok some parts rough but I think it was certainly pretty good a strong 6/10 maybe but not the worst


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> If they wanted Cody to be Mr MITB, he would have won and they would have done the Sandow jealousy angle, which would have actually made sense given the face/heel dynamic, unlike this one.


You'd think so, but you never know with WWE. They are a gang of complete morons. I can imagine, in Vince's twisted head, the idea of him thinking Cody would get more over from having the briefcase "stolen" from him and then winning it in a match than just winning it at the PPV. I wouldn't put anything past WWE and you shouldn't either. Remember, this company is run by the same man who thinks Jack Swagger is better than Wade Barrett.



> Sandow won for a reason, he clearly isn't going to go back to jobbing, he was ALL OVER Smackdown this Friday. Hell, Sandow closed the show over Punk, Orton and the World Heavyweight Champion.


I feel like you're just being overly optimistic for the sake of it. Remember who you're dealing with. Not going to go back to jobbing? He IS jobbing. I wouldn't put too much stock into what closes SmackDown. A couple months ago, Dean Ambrose vs The Undertaker was the main event of SmackDown. What the fuck has Ambrose done since?



> The problems it's a rock vs cena draw munch peoples than a undertaker vs cm punk even a undertaker vs punk is munch better than a rock vs cena.


Can you count to potato? :heyman2


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Dear God, the match with Del Rio and RVD was amazing. It was nearly no wrestling, but how it played out was so well done. Del Rio played the perfect heel. He didn't look like a coward, just a conniving an devious heel planning it all along.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Skyfall said:


> Dear God, the match with Del Rio and RVD was amazing. It was nearly no wrestling, but how it played out was so well done. Del Rio played the perfect heel. He didn't look like a coward, just a conniving an devious heel planning it all along.


Yep.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Del Rio's had four title reigns, and absolutely nobody cares. As much as I like him, once you've held it four times, you might as well have held it a million times. It does no good for him to be champion, and Sandow is frankly 5000000x the talent that he is, and he needs to win the belt before they do something incredibly stupid and screw him out of having MITB...if they haven't already.


Nobody cares? Lol, that's why creative has so much confidence in him in being a performer in all those good matches and him being built as a (as the IWC always liked to say) a "new star". He has worked his way up because he is that good. And 'nobody cares' is just an IWC fairytale for people to go along and try to look cool.



mblonde09 said:


> I don't think he was being serious - at least I'd hope not.


Of course I was. With your post, I think you weren't being serious.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Believe me, he was being serious, he's a hardcore Del Rio mark.
> 
> I have no problem with Del Rio holding the belt under normal circumstances, but we're talking about Sandow here. An immediate, successful cash in is of the utmost importance.


Yes, I am an ADR mark, and proud of it. Been a fan of him ever since his SD debut. And under "normal circustances" :lmao? All the _circumstances _are normal. I agree that Sandow is a good talent and is also very entertaining, but let him keep the briefcase for a couple of months (at least if they won't take it away from him after SD). In my opinion, a long WHC reign of ADR if of importance, to add to the credibility of that title (when ADR hopefully doesn't have to much of a burden from his injury).


----------



## paska (Apr 23, 2007)

I wish i could get a pillow shaped like Trinity's ass (from The Funkadactyls) so i could hold it against my face.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Skyfall said:


> Dear God, the match with Del Rio and RVD was amazing. It was nearly no wrestling, but how it played out was so well done. Del Rio played the perfect heel. He didn't look like a coward, just a conniving an devious heel planning it all along.


^This. At first I was pissed because as a wrestling fan. I REALLY...REALLY wanted to see that match (and still do) After thinking about it though. It was brilliant. Same with PayBack. Del Rio didn't cheat. He didn't hold the tights on the pin or anything. I know this is wrestling so it's scripted. But suspending that disbelief for a second. I'd like to use a very common boxing term. "protect yourself at ALL times" I like how he's been winning. It's very JBLish. Also if Del Rio is going to use the Superkick for his finisher. I like it. He's big and makes it look and sound devastating. He needs a taunt with it though. Also just something I've always noticed. Del Rio and Vickie seem very comfortable on screen together. That face ADR gave her at the end of their segment was funny.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

bruno lemat said:


> [
> Any sandow match was good,is boring in the ring.And Sandow if he win a title he will be like the miz,great promo but annoying match.The miz was pushed but he was a fail(no for me but for lot of peoples.
> 
> 
> In the mic skill cody and sandow are equivalent but cody is better in the ring and cody he in wwe for seven years and sandow was 1 or 2 years.


Oh wonderful, more stupid people, just what WF needs. Damien was on the roster before Cody Rhodes for a bloody start.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Nobody cares? Lol, that's why creative has so much confidence in him in being a performer in all those good matches and him being built as a (as the IWC always liked to say) a "new star". He has worked his way up because he is that good. And 'nobody cares' is just an IWC fairytale for people to go along and try to look cool.


Creative doesn't count in what I meant, I'm talking about fans. It's indisputable that he's the least over person to ever carry a title in WWE. I like him, honestly, but it IS a fact.




> Yes, I am an ADR mark, and proud of it. Been a fan of him ever since his SD debut. And under "normal circustances" :lmao? All the _circumstances _are normal. I agree that Sandow is a good talent and is also very entertaining, but let him keep the briefcase for a couple of months (at least if they won't take it away from him after SD). In my opinion, a long WHC reign of ADR if of importance, to add to the credibility of that title (when ADR hopefully doesn't have to much of a burden from his injury).


By normal circumstances, I mean someone other than Sandow having the briefcase. If Antonio Cesaro had the contract, Del Rio could keep the belt until the contract ran out for all I care.

Del Rio isn't going to add to the credibility of the title since people tune out when he shows up. Why? I have no idea but the fact is, they do. A champion that nobody likes can't raise the prestige of a title. Sandow is ready to be a world champion already, having him wait to cash it in is pointless. In fact, it's harmful to him since they'll probably force him to lose it...like they probably just did already.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> - The reason the Rob Van Dam vs. Alberto Del Rio match ended the way it did on Friday night's SmackDown was because Del Rio suffered a broken rib or ribs the night before in his match against Sheamus. The quick loss for RVD wasn't meant to bury him or anything, it was just WWE's attempt to gimmick their way out of a match that was previously advertised.


-


----------



## Y2Jbabyy (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

I can't take the OP seriously. Bryan's matches on raw were boring for him? If that is the case you have absolutely no idea in the slightest what you are talking about.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

Irony when I consider this weeks SD to be one of the best in a few months.


----------



## Yeezus (Jul 25, 2013)

Tyrion, please just stop pretending Sandow lost the briefcase, that is getting fucking ridiculous seriously.

He's not going to lose the briefcase, that shit never happens, unless the guy holding the case is injured (Hi Mr. Kennedy). You keep complaining over a thing that will not happen dude.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeezus said:


> Tyrion, please just stop pretending Sandow lost the briefcase, that is getting fucking ridiculous seriously.
> 
> He's not going to lose the briefcase, that shit never happens, unless the guy holding the case is injured (Hi Mr. Kennedy). You keep complaining over a thing that will not happen dude.


How exactly do you KNOW he hasn't lost the briefcase? And don't say "because it never happens". Before Cena won it, nobody ever cashed in and failed either but it still happened. Give me some PROOF before you start going off about how ridiculous it is. There is NOTHING in next weeks tapings that indicates that he got it back or that he's even going to be fighting Cody for the contract.

I'm keeping my guard up because I've seen how much they've toyed with Sandow. Don't tell me they wouldn't pull this shit, they absolutely would. Vince is capable of any stupid decision under the sun.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

after watching it back in entirety(yes, entirety), i'm thinking that might have been one of the best smackdowns i've ever watched, legit.


----------



## Yeezus (Jul 25, 2013)

Well I can't prove it, just like I can't prove the Bobcats aren't gonna win the NBA, just like I can't prove West Bromwich aren't gonna win the Premier League, that doesn't mean it will happen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Exactly, you can't prove it. So I have to operate on the assumption that it might be gone, based on the angle they shot, until such time as I see a blue briefcase in his hand on a future WWE television event. That's what sensible people do.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tyrion, you're negative about pretty much everything. Sandow will never reach a level that satisfies you, neither will Wyatt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Slowhand said:


> Tyrion, you're negative about pretty much everything. Sandow will never reach a level that satisfies you, neither will Wyatt.


I'll settle for them winning the WHC once. Which, you're right, probably never will happen because real talent never succeeds in this company.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



AthenaMark said:


> AJ's promo was VERY over and once again carried another Kaitlyn and Ziggler segment..she's on fire.
> 
> Sandow was the star of the show
> 
> ...


Don't understand your obsession with AJ.


----------



## Yeezus (Jul 25, 2013)

No, he's not negative, he's SENSIBLE.

Or maybe he's just in his period.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Don't understand your obsession with AJ.


IKR. AJ carried them? Because they contributed fuck all? Sure she was important but seriously?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll settle for them winning the WHC once. Which, you're right, probably never will happen because real talent never succeeds in this company.


I can't picture Wyatt wearing the WHC. His character doesn't strike me as someone who cares about titles.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

I enjoyed it, Sandow is brilliant. Laughed my butt off when he started yelling he could not swim.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

I don't understand how you fellas in this thread could say Ziggler was acting like a douche....I mean the bitch stole his shit and tried to embarrass him, but he kept his cool and she just came off like the crazy ex. It's was a good seg


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Slowhand said:


> I can't picture Wyatt wearing the WHC. His character doesn't strike me as someone who cares about titles.


Then make his character care about titles, that's no excuse to hold a guy back. Although I agree, the gimmick is doomed to fail from the beginning because no matter how good it is, it's not a gimmick they'll put a title on just by the nature of what it is.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



ofcccaddy2004 said:


> 1. Randy Orton cannot wrestle.
> 
> 2. Aj's promo made me feel embarrassed
> 
> ...


:lol

The dancing from tons of funk set you off? Havent you watched ANY wrestling since the Royal Rumble?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

Thank you!

For your irrelevant opinion.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



ofcccaddy2004 said:


> I guess I'm just a nostalgic guy who misses the old days of seeing 20 foot ladder jumps on ECW and guitar shots to the head on WCW in addition to a good story line and maybe a titantron leap or two haha.
> 
> To each their own though, thanks for everyone's opinions!
> 
> ...


You miss Sabu and Jeff Jarrett, and disliked Bryan-Cesaro on Raw. Yes, I think it's safe to say we're a different breed of fan, you and I.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



Slowhand said:


> I still skip Wyatt, he really doesn't interest me yet.


Possibly because you skip his segments.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> So we get a Smackdown that actually furthered storylines and developed characters and people on here didn't like it? Color me surprised. WE NEED WRESTLING WRESTLING WRESTLING!!!111!!!!!!


Are you daft? The majority of the posters in this thread disagree with the original P. The guy who hated the episode misses _ladder jumps and guitar shots_, not wresting wrestling wrestling. In the future, try reading before setting yourself up as a smarmy douche.


----------



## kaiho (May 29, 2010)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

not the worst but definitely one of those.

- i think that i was cringing during all the promos. AJ and Dolph helped me travel back in a saturday afternoon VHS movie in the 80s. Horrible stuff.

- Punk is doing of saying all the things that he was making fun of (and that made him cool back then .... not so much now). Horrible indeed.... 

- The GTS to Fandango was one of the cheapest things i saw for a while. Only Ryback's kicking the shit out of random wrestlers was worse

- Orton vs Sandow was mediocre but well .... At least it was watchable. When Cody stole the briefcase it and went to hell. Schoolyard tactics .. 

- Henry/Usos vs Shield was rather good. I would watch it again happily.

- Del Rio vs RVD. My eyes hurt. I know lots of people like RVD but he is hopeless .... he couldn't "sell" saying "good morning" at 9:00am. Please ... stop.

-Biggest disappointment of the night .... The Wyatt Family's win against Tons of Funk (???!!!!) Horrendous stuff.

- Christian vs Swagger .... please .. no more.

at least i know next week it will be better. I hope so ...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

I didn't watch this week's Smackdown, and I don't know how long the OP has been watching SD. 

However, just reading the spoilers, there is no way this particular SD is among the worst ever. Trust me, I lived through 2004 Smackdown, and 2006 Smackdown, and some of the holiday Smackdowns in recent years. It has been worse.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



TripleG said:


> I didn't watch this week's Smackdown, and I don't know how long the OP has been watching SD.
> 
> However, just reading the spoilers, there is no way this particular SD is among the worst ever. Trust me, I lived through 2004 Smackdown, and *2006 Smackdown*, and some of the holiday Smackdowns in recent years. It has been worse.




Smackdown in 2006 was pretty good. At least wrestling wise. I admit there was a lot of crappy booking, specially everything involving leeching off Eddie Guerrero's name, Vito, Boogeyman, The Miz and Tatanka - but the wrestling was quality and the shows were entertaining outside of the summer months.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



Stanford said:


> Are you daft? The majority of the posters in this thread disagree with the original P. The guy who hated the episode misses _ladder jumps and guitar shots_, not wresting wrestling wrestling. In the future, try reading before setting yourself up as a smarmy douche.


And you're just looking daft by triple posting. Learn to multi-quote bro.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

ofcccaddy2004 said:


> She's annoying and can't act whatsoever. It wasn't believable.
> 
> Love sandow which was the only part I liked.
> 
> ...


Glad Christian does nothing for you because it's quite clear you have horrible taste in wrestling. No offence meant, but thank god. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

I thought this weeks SD was pretty good overall. Definitely not the worst, OP is overreacting.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



Nostalgia said:


> And you're just looking daft by triple posting. Learn to multi-quote bro.


Can't be bothered. Internet rules are really no concern to me. Bro.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

you def. missed out then cause some 04 shit was AWFUL


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

It's weird because at the same time, Raw had one of the best years ever for a single brand in 2004.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*



Choke2Death said:


> It's weird because at the same time, Raw had one of the best years ever for a single brand in 2004.


Dat Benoit Title Reign


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

^ idk, a guy murdering his own family and then killing himself would probably put me off a little. definitely wouldn't boast about being a fan by having a banner of him in my signature of posts. 

that's just me, but i'm probably the crazy one here. in my stupid mind, it outweighs him winning a fake championship in a fake sport just a little bit. just a tiny bit.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

Reasonable doubt aside, none of that stuff took place in 2004- which is the subject of discussion here. That mess came years later. Has no relevance here. Besides, like most people I pissed on Michael Richards when he exposed himself as a racist piece of shit, yet to this day I still love Seinfeld and still laugh at Kramer scenes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The WORST SmackDown I have ever sat through*

I didn't watch all of it, but Swagger and Christian had a pretty good match, those 2 work really well together and if they were given good time, the match would have been even better. Sandow in that final segment wa pure GOLD. the dude is straight up amazing on the mic.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/wire/2013/0729/wire221029/113347/



> WWE Smackdown on Friday, July 26 scored a 1.92 rating, up four percent from a 1.85 rating last week.
> 
> It was the highest Smackdown rating since April 26. Also, it's a significant jump from a 1.71 rating just two weeks ago.
> 
> ...


highest rating since April. and the most viewers since June 7.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

As said before...

DAT :sandow and unk2


----------



## philip3831 (Mar 6, 2009)

Easily the best Smackdown in weeks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

